# Imac PPC G5 ne s'allume pas du tout



## TcheLovieK (5 Février 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Avant tout, je décris la bête : un Imac PPC G5 17 pouces avec iSight

J'ai un gros souci : au retour des vacances, je rallume le courant et j'essaie d'allumer mon Imac... Et rien ne se passe !
Je vérifie le câble d'alim, la prise, etc, tout marche bien. En jetant un il sur les forums, j'ai trouvé quelques solutions :
- retirer puis remettre la mémoire vive, ce qui ne donne rien
- réinitialiser la SMU

Lors de la réinitalisation de la SMU, j'ai remarqué plusieurs choses : une légère odeur de brûlé  et un petit bruit à l'intérieur de l'ordi.
J'ai bien essayé d'ouvrir le capot pour vérifier l'état de l'alim avec la LED, etc, mais sur mon modèle d'Imac il faut enlever des vis bizarres (non-cruciformes) et je n'ai pas le tournevis adapté (trouvable dans le commerce ?).

J'espère que ce n'est pas la carte-mère qui a grillé... Si vous avez des idées de diagnostic, ou mieux, des solutions, je suis preneur !!

Merci beaucoup

TLK


----------



## Alycastre (5 Février 2011)

TcheLovieK a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Avant tout, je décris la bête : un Imac PPC G5 17 pouces avec iSight
> 
> ...



En général ce sont des tournevis TORX
Et cela ressemble à une alim morte : au mieux  sinon 
Un démontage du G5


----------



## TcheLovieK (6 Février 2011)

merci pour la réponse Alycastre

bon, je vais essayer de mettre la main sur ces tournevis pour être sûr de la panne... au cas où c'est l'alim, une idée du coût de la réparation ?


----------



## Alycastre (6 Février 2011)

TcheLovieK a dit:


> merci pour la réponse Alycastre
> 
> bon, je vais essayer de mettre la main sur ces tournevis pour être sûr de la panne... au cas où c'est l'alim, une idée du coût de la réparation ?


Ici une discussion ... pas forcement réjouissante, mais instructive ! 
Et une note d'Apple pour avancer dans le diagnostic


----------



## TcheLovieK (7 Février 2011)

hum, moui, bon je verrai.
j'avais déjà vu la note d'Apple, qui est assez bien faite, mais pour cela il faut que j'ouvre le ventre de la bête et donc que j'aie les tournevis TORX ! je vais aller en acheter aujourd'hui et let's keep in touch...


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2011)

Salut, si tu ouvres ton mac, fait une photo de ton alim et poste-la. J'en ai une à donner contre 2 Carambars...


----------



## TcheLovieK (7 Février 2011)

merci beaucoup Toum'aï, je vais essayer de te tenir au courant rapidement

mais pour l'instant, j'ai enlevé les vis, et quand je tire le pied pour enlever le capot, il y a tout l'ordi qui vient avec, y compris l'écran !!  ça commence à me les...
donc je ne peux pas simplement retirer le capot arrière... ou alors je n'ai pas compris un truc, c'est qui est fort probable !

HELP !


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2011)

il y a 2 clips métalliques en haut à faire sauter. Je connais un lien tuto de démontage, je le recherche... @+


----------



## iMacounet (7 Février 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> il y a 2 clips métalliques en haut à faire sauter. Je connais un lien tuto de démontage, je le recherche... @+


Faut faire gaffe à l'iSight !


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2011)

Diaporama sur le site : http://home.comcast.net/~woojo/DFFA53A0-F23D-4541-9015-481FD3B6532E/iMac_Disassembly.html

voir les clip métaliques, sur cette photo on en voit un en haut à gauche

Je prends mon alim en photo et je la poste...


----------



## TcheLovieK (7 Février 2011)

bon, alors :

j'ai enfin réussi, en suivant les indications de Toum'aï et de son diaporama, à démonter l'imac
quand je branche l'alim, la diode 1 s'allume, comme sur cette photo :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

j'ai essayé de trouver le bouton d'allumage interne, comme ils disent sur le tuto apple cité par Alycastre, mais impossible de le trouver dans tout ce bazar... quelqu'un y voit mieux que moi ?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

de toute façon, si le bouton de l'alim s'allume, ça sent la carte mère grillée, non ?  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------

autre question : s'il est mort de chez mort va falloir que je récupère toutes les données du DD... une idée de comment procéder ? est-ce que je peux le brancher à un autre mac (en état de marche, lui  ) et le faire fonctionner comme un DD externe ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2011)

il existe des baies de réception pour disque sata (env. 20 &#8364, j'ai fait comme ça quand mon 17" est mort...


----------



## TcheLovieK (7 Février 2011)

donc tu penses que c'est bien la carte mère qui est kaputt ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2011)

Je n'ai pas dit ça. Quand tu as allumé l'ordi, y avait-il le léger bruit du DD qui tourne ? Parce que si la carte graphique a claqué, ce qui est fréquent sur ce modèle à cause des condensateurs qui ont gonflés, et comme elle est soudée sur la carte mère, alors l'ordi est mort. Et depuis peu il est considéré comme obsolète par Apple, donc pas de SAV. Mais de toutes façons la carte valait 800 &#8364; en SAV, presque le prix d'un ordi neuf.

Lis cet article et regarde bien la première photo.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133677/comment-reparer-un-imac-g5-a-la-video-defaillante


----------



## TcheLovieK (8 Février 2011)

oui il me semble que le DD faisait un léger bruit en effet...
bon, je ne me sens pas du tout de me lancer dans un remplacement des condensateurs, je pense que je vais laisser tomber  et acheter une baie de réception pour transférer le contenu du DD sur mon Imac plus récent

un grand merci pour votre aide et votre patience à tous, particulièrement à Toum'aï !


----------

